# Citizenship via Great Great Grandparent?



## CoffeeDrinker (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi,

The reason I post is because after extensive research I cannot find any up-to-date info for what I am looking for, as I understand the law has been changed slightly in Portugal. 

I happen to know that my Great Great Grandfather was born Portuguese in Goa. I will likely be able to get hold of documentation confirming this. What I am wondering is whether I would be able to register my Grandfather (deceased) as Portuguese by descent retrospectively, and then claim Portuguese citizenship by descent myself? 

From my Great Grandparents onwards I believe everyone was British (living in the Raj) however with the recent EU Referendum results I am keen to keep EU Citizenship. 

Thanks, any input would be most appreciated!


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Hi,
> 
> The reason I post is because after extensive research I cannot find any up-to-date info for what I am looking for, as I understand the law has been changed slightly in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Hiya

I got my Portuguese citizenship true my grandmother who is Portuguese.
The only way you can get is if your grandfather was born in Portugal or any Portuguese colony pre- independence. I.e. if your grandfather was born in Goa before 1961 you can register his original documents in CRC Lisbon but you can’t register your 2x great grandfather, also you got the wrong information about the British Raj.
All the best


----------

